# 03' Porsche 996 Turbo- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Seal Grey 03' Porsche 996 Turbo- A recent purchase by my customer and booked in for a Paint Correctional service with Werkstat protection, completed over 3 days.

*Upon arrival.*





































Starting of with the engine bay, cleaned and de-greased.










Alloys, tyres and arches cleaned using a variety of brushes.










Some old wheel weight adhesives removed.



















Iron X working it's magic on the filings from the brakes.










AS Haz-safe applied through a sprayer to remove any traffic film.










Thoroughly rinsed and re-foamed using citrus APC through the lance.










Exterior trim and door shuts cleansed.




























Wipers removed to aid cleaning and access for the GT C4 trim restorer application.



















Washed using the usual safe practices.










Tardis applied, left for a short while to break down any tar deposits and removed, followed by a final rinse.



















Paintwork de-contaminated.










Rinsed and finally dried using plush towels.










Vunerable areas masked up and paint depth readings taken.
After trying various combinations of padand polish, a Festool sheepskin pad and M105 was settled upon.










After 2 sets of passes.










After the 3rd and final set.



















A 50/50 example panel - panel.



















Some further correction shots prior to refinement.




























Some before and afters as I worked around the panels.









































































Rear light lenses polished using IP3.02 on a 4" polishing pad.



















Paintwork refined using M205 on a LC Hydro finishing pad, car was then rinsed down to remove any polishing dust.

A base layer of Werkstat Prime applied to the entire paintwork, then removed.










1st of 3 layers of Jett Acrylic applied with 30-40 minute intervals.










In between layers of protection, the trim below the wipers was cleaned using an alcohol wipe, then GT C4 trim restorer applied via a make-up pad.










After a final light buff, looking like the factory intended.










Front spoiler trimmed using a blade edge.










Exhausts polished with 00 grade wirewool and Optimum metal polish.



















Rubber seals and trim nourished using Swissvax Seal Feed.










*** Glass cleaned throughout and sealed with Nanolex UGS.
*** Alloys and calipers protected using Blackfire WD metal sealant.
*** Plastic trim dressed with Gloss-It TRV.
*** Tyres treated with Swissvax Pneu.
*** Final wipedown before collection using Werkstat Glos.

*Final results.*



























































































Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

A always, superb :thumb:


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Fantastic work, hopefully I'll get a finish close to this when correcting my Seal Grey Cayenne soon.....:buffer:_


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Lovely finish that! :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

That looks amazing, seeing the results these sealants are giving lately and thinking I may need to give it a trial


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Like the look of Seal Feed, but mega expensive. Still, love how your details are always no expense spared using the best products available. :thumb:

Great work. 

Any idea where black MF applicator is from?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice results...nice Porsche...


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks sweet Rob.:thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Excellent job Rob :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic work always loved the 996 shape apart from the headlmaps that let it doen slightly.

What did you use for cleaning the shuts Rob? Nice and foamy once agitated.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

amiller said:


> Like the look of Seal Feed, but mega expensive. Still, love how your details are always no expense spared using the best products available. :thumb:
> 
> Great work.
> 
> Any idea where black MF applicator is from?


Thanks mate, the applicators are from - http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/I4D_Detailing_Product_Applictor_Pad_1.html



gally said:


> Fantastic work always loved the 996 shape apart from the headlmaps that let it doen slightly.
> 
> What did you use for cleaning the shuts Rob? Nice and foamy once agitated.


Cheers mate, APC for cleaning the shuts (Stardrops Sainsburys)


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice detail. Love the werkstat kits myself.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I looked at those apps before Rob but picked up some sonus ones for my prime.


----------



## DSK (Jan 6, 2010)

Just wonderful!


----------



## starvekos (Jan 18, 2007)

Stunning work Rob :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work Rob :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Superb work! 996 is one of my favorite bodystyles!


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Spectacular :thumb:

I'm just starting on my new bottle of Werkstatt Prime Strong; have use it for shuts which came up very glossy. I've used it on chrome trim (Audi A6) and expected more spectacular results which never came!!

I still love my Zaino AIO for a cleansing/sealing base layer, is the Prime then Acrylic Jett recommended then??

Your thoughts appreciated

Ian


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Another example why i think your one of the best in the game.

The 997 turbo cab i did last week had really soft paint and in the end i used the pc and gloss it polish to correct and finish down without any holograms. Not my favorite cars to work on.

Francis


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Rob, as always, beautiful work and gorgeous finish. :thumb:

Love the satin look of the tyres. ( must resist, have far to many tyre dressings)

Can I ask how you managed to remove the wheel weight residue ? Ive tried Tardis but still have some stubborn marks.

All the best, Mike and Team :wave:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Another quality job by the looks of it Rob :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Rob, as always, beautiful work and gorgeous finish. :thumb:
> 
> Love the satin look of the tyres. ( must resist, have far to many tyre dressings)
> 
> ...


You'll probably need to 'pick at it' for a while to remove the adhesive. Tardis softens it for you but I've always found it best to remove as much as you can before you apply the tardis :thumb:.

Of course Rob may do it the 'professional' way :lol:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

lovely finish


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Love it Rob! Your one-pic-per-stage write ups make it look as easy as I wish it was in my head :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

looking great rob!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Tasty work on a tasty motor, I do a love 996 Turbo 

Baz


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

ads2k said:


> You'll probably need to 'pick at it' for a while to remove the adhesive. Tardis softens it for you but I've always found it best to remove as much as you can before you apply the tardis :thumb:.
> 
> Of course Rob may do it the 'professional' way :lol:


Thanks Adam, unfortunately my finger nails have been chewed to the bone  but perhaps there is another use for my false teeth


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Excellent finish Rob, the usual simple & efficeint top quality write up & pics:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

orienteer said:


> Spectacular :thumb:
> 
> I'm just starting on my new bottle of Werkstatt Prime Strong; have use it for shuts which came up very glossy. I've used it on chrome trim (Audi A6) and expected more spectacular results which never came!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Ian, Prime strong is excellent as you pointed out for shuts, aluminium trim etc.. would probably recommend a dedicated metal polish though for chrome.
Prime then Jett works excellently on any finish but especially well on light metallics, such a simplistic process and the ease of topping up the layers after each wash makes it even more appealing.



paddy328 said:


> Another example why i think your one of the best in the game.
> 
> The 997 turbo cab i did last week had really soft paint and in the end i used the pc and gloss it polish to correct and finish down without any holograms. Not my favorite cars to work on.
> 
> Francis


Thanks Francis, your kind words are appreciated, I could detail Porsches day in day out, and have probably detailed more of Stuttgarts finest than any other marque.
You may have guessed "I'm a fan".



Mr Face said:


> Hi Rob, as always, beautiful work and gorgeous finish. :thumb:
> 
> Love the satin look of the tyres. ( must resist, have far to many tyre dressings)
> 
> ...





ads2k said:


> You'll probably need to 'pick at it' for a while to remove the adhesive. Tardis softens it for you but I've always found it best to remove as much as you can before you apply the tardis :thumb:.
> 
> *Of course Rob may do it the 'professional' way* :lol:


Cheers guys, as Adam pointed out Tardis helps to soften the adhesive, I try to break through the surface of the adhesive before applying though.
My professional tool of choice though is an old credit card and MF to get some agitation.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Great work as ever Rob - the C4 really does transform a Porsche scuttle!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Stunning work as always there mate :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

nice work lovely looking car


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks simply brilliant, anybody would think it was a 2011 car :thumb:

Sun came out for the photos then!


----------



## Throbber (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks so much Rob, so pleased with the results, looked amazing in then sunshine on Sunday!

This was my first professional detail, did some research on here before booking in with Rob.

Plumped for a Werstatt detail as I already use the products and fine them about the easiest thing to use, spray on and wipe off, even I can't mess that up. 

Rob was superb throughout the whole process, amazing customer service, no question was too small and he is a thouroughly nice guy.

If anyone is looking for a detail, I can thouroughly recommend him.

Rob, as soon as the bumper is sorted on the wife's Audi, I'll get that booked in. :thumb:

Thanks again!

Dave


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Looking good Rob, nice work mate :thumb:

Neil


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work Rob, a true super car :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Throbber said:


> Thanks so much Rob, so pleased with the results, looked amazing in then sunshine on Sunday!
> 
> This was my first professional detail, did some research on here before booking in with Rob.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Dave, very much appreciated and look forward to hearing from you soon.:thumb:


----------



## Scott Harris (Nov 20, 2007)

Awesome work Rob - do you ever get any grief from your neighbors about you working from home ? :thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Just fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Better than new! I always enjoy reading your write-ups :thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice work Rob and another great demo of how Werkstat suits lighter and mid metallics.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Scott Harris said:


> Awesome work Rob - do you ever get any grief from your neighbors about you working from home ? :thumb:


Thanks Scott, I'm lucky enough to have pretty good neighbours, I look after the car for the guy opposite me, I don't undertake any noisy jobs early or late and remain courteous and respectful of their peace.
Most of the time I'm locked away in my Batcave.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Awesome work Rob and one of my favorite cars. Also best colour too 

I see you done a slow progression from Zymol Sponge > Grout Sponge > Carpro mitt. Working well for you?


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Another fine job that, on one of my favourite cars.
You really are at the top of your game.
Well done.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

jonjay said:


> Awesome work Rob and one of my favorite cars. Also best colour too
> 
> I see you done a slow progression from Zymol Sponge > Grout Sponge > Carpro mitt. Working well for you?


Cheers bud, thought you would like the colour.

I still favour all 3 wash applicators, just go through fazes where I prefer one over the other, but all do any equally good job.:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Top job as always Rob :thumb:

That Porsche's Turbo paint came up a treat !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Super work looks great now


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

great job mate:thumb:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lovely! A very basic colour, but I quite like it, especially the contrast of the "big reds"!


----------



## HannaH (Mar 4, 2010)

great work Rob,

nic had pretty much an identical car in today


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

HannaH said:


> great work Rob,
> 
> nic had pretty much an identical car in today


Thanks, don't see many red 996 Turbo's about, looks very nice.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Thanks, don't see many red 996 Turbo's about, looks very nice.


it is a very nice car, all the carbon trim goodies inside too :thumb: camera phone don't do it justice mind 

nice work mate, car looks spot on :thumb:


----------

